# Scalloped potatoes



## ronp (May 6, 2008)

I searched the forum and couldn't find any recipe.

If you haven't tried this yet they are great. Just use your favorite recipe and smoke below your pork butt or ham and let the drippings drip in.

This is good even with the box scallop potato you get at a grocery in a pinch. You can always add your own touch to them, spices, cheese, etc.

Good luck,
Ron


----------



## daboys (May 6, 2008)

Ron, that sounds good. Might have to give that one a try when the in-laws show up next weekend.


----------



## waysideranch (May 6, 2008)

Sounds very good.


----------



## kookie (May 6, 2008)

Great idea................Will have to try it sometime...............


----------



## bertjo44 (May 6, 2008)

Great thought, I love good (good mind you) scalloped potatoes. Smoked with pork grease, hmmmm sounds good. Haven't really found any box mix I like but may have to make some homemade this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## 00buckshot69 (May 6, 2008)

That dose sound good!!!!


----------



## rodbuilder (May 30, 2008)

Me too, didn't see your post till I returned...


----------



## smokeywray (Jun 4, 2008)

Easy Scalloped Potatoes

I do not have exact measurements, use your best judgement. These are the best scallops I've ever had. I made them from scratch without ever having a recipe. 

The smoking method sounds very interesting although I've never tried this so I'm not sure how they would turn out???

- Dice a half pound of bacon. Fry in skillet to a medium crisp. Remove bacon once cooked and save the drippings/grease. (The bacon is a topping and won't be added until the potatoes are done)

- Slice 5-6 skinned potatoes into 1/4" thick circles. Add to large mixing bowl. 
- Dice Large yellow onion. Add to bowl. 
- Add a hefty dallop of mayo, I'd say 2-4 tbsp. 
- Add a shot of milk or heavy cream, whatever you have. 
- Salt and Freshly ground black pepper to taste.
- Add bacon drippings (You could also add butter).
- Don't be scared to add some seasonings like garlic powder, onion powder or cayenne pepper, hot sauce, ETC... I think I add a little garlic powder. 

The potato mixture should be a little thin to creamy. If too thin, add more mayo and/or potatoes. 

- Mix well and add to 12x12 shallow baking dish or larger sprayed with Pam 
- Add kraft cheese slices and shredded sharp or mild cheddar cheese liberally over the top of potatoes. 
- Cover tightly with foil. 
- Cook at 375-400 for 30-45 minutes.
- Remove and check tenderness. Once done, top with bacon. 

Hope you enjoy. I sure like these better than the boxed stuff.


----------



## ronp (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks good. I did 2 boxes in the smoker Sunday they were great. Added extra cheese yum.

I'll try these next time.

Thanks.


----------



## abelman (Jun 4, 2008)

SmokeyW,

Thanks for the recipe, will have to give that a try!


----------



## erain (Jun 4, 2008)

sounds good smokeyw... goin to have to try that. really starting to get into creating sides on smoker as well. mebe add some ham to spuds if not want to use bacon. thks for the recipie will try soon.


----------



## ronp (Jun 5, 2008)

What works good is to place them below what you are smoking and catch the drippin's.


----------



## bhille42 (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent idea! Sounds mighty tasty!


----------



## coyote (Jun 5, 2008)

sounds good. the cubans when they rotissier  have a catch pan for the drippings. great stuff over fried yucca or french fries...
they have these smalll bags of gourment potatoes in albertsons now that would be great for this.
thanks for the post...


----------



## smokeywray (Jun 5, 2008)

Aren't you guys worried about the drippings not coming fully up to temperature and possibly poisening the dish? I know when you stuff a bird with dressing you have to be carefull of this... Say I'm doing a chicken on the top and have some scallops on the bottom, should I not be worried about those drippings?

Glad you guys like the scallop potatoe recipe, it's really simple to do. Only thing you have to watch for is overcooking them. If you do, they kinda get mushy.

Ham, instead of Bacon, would also be good. I usually make these scallops with a ham dinner anyways. Unless you keep bacon drippings on hand, you won't have any to add to the mixture if you go with ham. Bacon drippings are the secret!


----------

